# Doilies: Finished 'Pineapple & Webs' started 'Wedding Lace'



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Last night I finished the Pineapple & Webs' a 26" doily. I needed this 2nd one to balance out the doilies on the nightstands in the guest bedroom.

The pattern is in a 1992 book named "Pineapple Parade by American School of Needlework", featuring Yalanda Wiese's collection of five doilies.

My hook had not even cooled down when I started making another Wedding Lace doily.

http://www.crochetmemories.com/patterns/wedding-lace-doily.php


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh they are beautiful!! I am trying to make a butterfly doily and it is kicking my butt!!!!!


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

nannyberfa said:


> Oh they are beautiful!! I am trying to make a butterfly doily and it is kicking my butt!!!!!


Don't you just hate that? This Wedding Ring Doily is tough, too! I prefer to crochet from charts (International Crochet Symbols) because I get lost in all of the English abbreviated text... *shaking head*

Hang in there... it will be worth the effort!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

pretty!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gosh really pretty, both of them.


----------



## kraftykaren (Mar 4, 2013)

what beautiful work excellent


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Both of them are beautiful- the wedding doily is especially pretty- thanks for the link to the pattern.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Your doilies are exquisite!!!


----------



## Geall (Nov 1, 2011)

They are so beautiful I may have to get out my crochet hooks again. I have books from the 30's and 40's and they are still fit for the 21st century. I just have to be a little gentle with the books but the patterns are easy for a knitter to do.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful...pineapple is my fav patt of the doilies...


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh, my!!! These are both just stunning!!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Both are beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Beautiful. Outstanding.


----------



## msyarn (Nov 29, 2012)

That is gorgeous ! Wedding one is my favorite, both are great! Good job!,


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful work. I didn't realize that many people use these any more. I have an entire bin of vintage items that I have collected from thrift shops over the years. They were just too nice to leave behind and I know how much time it took to make them.

One of these days, I will list them for sale on e-bay.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Your work is beautiful!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Your pineapple doily is really nice, but your Wedding Ring is an absolute delight! Both are evidence of a master crocheter.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh they are so beautiful! Love them!


----------



## Elainekm (Aug 8, 2011)

When I was growing up, Mom always had a doily "in the works" and I didn't appreciate them---much less like them and she was always trying to give me one (or more). Now that years have passed and my supplier is no longer with us, I see these pictures and want to call her and tell her I found her a project! Your work is stunning and I am envious of your skill. The crochet hook and I have never seen eye to eye.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

E Christina Dabis said:


> Last night I finished the Pineapple & Webs' a 26" doily. I needed this 2nd one to balance out the doilies on the nightstands in the guest bedroom.
> 
> The pattern is in a 1992 book named "Pineapple Parade by American School of Needlework", featuring Yalanda Wiese's collection of five doilies.
> 
> ...


I love em! I love making doilies. Not good with charts tho. )


----------



## Elizabethan (Apr 6, 2012)

Just beautiful!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello! Your wedding ring doily is just beautiful! I'm looking for a project to make for a very close friend & her husband. They will celebrate their 50th wedding aniv. next year. I've been crocheting a long time so don't think me as a beginner. Is this that tough?


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh forgot to ask.What size is the doily?


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello! Your wedding ring doily is just beautiful! I'm looking for a project to make for a very close friend & her husband. They will celebrate their 50th wedding aniv. next year. I've been crocheting a long time so don't think me as a beginner. Is this that tough?


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

These are beautiful. I envy your ability to crochet such a work of art.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Elainekm said:


> When I was growing up, Mom always had a doily "in the works" and I didn't appreciate them---much less like them and she was always trying to give me one (or more). Now that years have passed and my supplier is no longer with us, I see these pictures and want to call her and tell her I found her a project! Your work is stunning and I am envious of your skill. The crochet hook and I have never seen eye to eye.


Ditto Elaine. It's the old story of "too soon old and too late smart". Wouldn't you just love to have kept some of those treasures.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

RuthieB said:


> Hello! Your wedding ring doily is just beautiful! I'm looking for a project to make for a very close friend & her husband. They will celebrate their 50th wedding aniv. next year. I've been crocheting a long time so don't think me as a beginner. Is this that tough?


What a great idea, your friends will be honored by the talent and time you have to put into one of these beauties.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

RuthieB said:


> Hello! Your wedding ring doily is just beautiful! I'm looking for a project to make for a very close friend & her husband. They will celebrate their 50th wedding aniv. next year. I've been crocheting a long time so don't think me as a beginner. Is this that tough?


What a great idea, your friends will be honored by the talent and time you have to put into one of these beauties.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

RuthieB said:


> Hello! Your wedding ring doily is just beautiful! I'm looking for a project to make for a very close friend & her husband. They will celebrate their 50th wedding aniv. next year. I've been crocheting a long time so don't think me as a beginner. Is this that tough?


What a great idea, your friends will be honored by the talent and time you have to put into one of these beauties.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

RuthieB said:


> Hello! Your wedding ring doily is just beautiful! I'm looking for a project to make for a very close friend & her husband. They will celebrate their 50th wedding aniv. next year. I've been crocheting a long time so don't think me as a beginner. Is this that tough?


What a great idea, your friends will be honored by the talent and time you have to put into one of these beauties.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

ilove the wedding lace .it is so delicate. excellent work.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Stunningly gorgeous. Excellent workmanship. Love both but the wedding doily is extra special.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Beautiful work. My family uses all the doilies I make. They are great to have for special table settings as well. I love your pineapple doily.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm partial to pineapples but they're both lovely.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love them both


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm a Lover of fine crochet work as yours, I have doilies scatter around my house. A doily adds a extra touch wherever you decide to put it.


----------



## gramadolly (Apr 26, 2012)

Beautiful work Thanks for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very lovely!


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

RuthieB said:


> Hello! Your wedding ring doily is just beautiful! I'm looking for a project to make for a very close friend & her husband. They will celebrate their 50th wedding aniv. next year. I've been crocheting a long time so don't think me as a beginner. Is this that tough?


Round 8 is tough. But, if you've ever done Crochet on Crochet, where you use a front post stitch, then you'll be able to handle it. As Cylinda Matthews (creator of the pattern and owner of the site) "Just remember, if you're having problems with the stitches worked over the sc rounds, you're just zig-zagging the stitches by working into the front, unworked stitches.

Two or three sc rounds before round 8 requires a series of (sc, bpsc, sc) repeated. That unworked stitch is the front portion of the bpsc stitch. It is very important for you to visually see that 'unworked' stitch. I have to use Carson "Clip on - Flip Down" magnifiers to see that tiny little bugger. *hehehe*

(link to magnifiers though Amazon)
http://www.amazon.com/Carson-Optical-Diopters-Magnifying-Lenses/dp/B001FADHG8


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Utterly stunning work!


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

grandmann said:


> I'm a Lover of fine crochet work as yours, I have doilies scatter around my house. A doily adds a extra touch wherever you decide to put it.


That is so true! It's almost as good as having clean windows. Clean windows make each room appear to be clean. Add a doily... it's a home.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Elainekm said:


> When I was growing up, Mom always had a doily "in the works" and I didn't appreciate them---much less like them and she was always trying to give me one (or more). Now that years have passed and my supplier is no longer with us, I see these pictures and want to call her and tell her I found her a project! Your work is stunning and I am envious of your skill. The crochet hook and I have never seen eye to eye.


Well, when you go to bed tomorrow, tell her about the patterns in your dreams. That's how they visit with us, so use the visit for joy!


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Marilyn K. said:


> Your doilies are exquisite!!!


Thank you.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Geall said:


> They are so beautiful I may have to get out my crochet hooks again. I have books from the 30's and 40's and they are still fit for the 21st century. I just have to be a little gentle with the books but the patterns are easy for a knitter to do.


Oh DO get out your vintage patterns. I've seen some worked up in today's thread colors and they are STUNNING!!!

Did you see the vintage hexagon motif that I'm working on (since 2006) to make a bedspread. I'll post a photograph. The original pattern dates from 1914 and was originally written in UK crochet abbreviations.

First I'll post a photo of a finished bedspread which I DID NOT MAKE.

Next will be a photograph of a bedscarf WHICH I DID MAKE using the Water Lily hexagon motif.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful doilies. Can see they are made with care and precision.Thanks for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gosh, beautiful once again. You are so talented.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Your work is sooo lovely! I would really like to try this for my friends 50th wedding annv. I'm still considering a nice cross stitch motif & have it framed. Thought of doing the doily & having it professionally framed to preserve it. Oh my, so many decisions!! LOL.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Oops! Sorry wrong person. Having one of those "elder" monets, but still your work is awesome!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Very nice work.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Jenny.Wren said:


> Beautiful work. I didn't realize that many people use these any more. I have an entire bin of vintage items that I have collected from thrift shops over the years. They were just too nice to leave behind and I know how much time it took to make them.
> 
> One of these days, I will list them for sale on e-bay.


Consider stitching them onto a larger piece of fabric (satin would be nice) and then use them to cover a bed's headboard, or use them as a bed-scarf, or use them as a wall hanging. If you own them, keep them and show them off!


----------

